# Newer Yard Machines 24”



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

Found what looks quite new Yard Machines 24” for sale not terribly far from me. Guy says he thinks engine maybe seized or have cracked block. That doesn’t sound very normal to me. Any thoughts?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Unless you have a spare engine, and are good with a wrench, keep looking ... unless he is giving it to you, and you want a hobby to work on.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Chevy,

What area are you in, and what exactly are you looking for?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if its free it might be worth looking at. if they are asking money it could be a gamble


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

I’m just curious if that sounds like something normal? Seems too new to me to have major engine problems. I live in northern VA and just enjoy time in the garage tinkering. If I can bring life back to something that currently doesn’t work awesome. If I can make money doing it, bonus. Seems like, at least on the market place, way more snowblowers around for sale than say push mowers. Probably because we haven‘t had much snow to speak of in a few years. But I could always take them to my parents and try to sell in northern PA.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if a machine is not used enough or stored properly the piston can stick the the cylinder walls. it is a common enough issue. you can usually tell the difference between this and being run without oil because if it is run without oil the engine is slower the spin for the first few rotations after getting it freed up. if the piston is stuck it usually spins pretty easily spin over from the moment you break it free.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I would say snow blowers in VA should be free .... not much use for them there ... now, northern PA, that's another story ... 

New or old, I have seen people run engines without oil, or black sludge, or the wrong oil... destroys engine real quick...

In VA, you may want to be looking at old tillers or aerators ...

A few years ago, I did a complete tear down and restore of a vintage 60's Ariens Tiller .... now doing a tear down restoration of a 60's Ryan Core Plug Aerator ... just about ready to put that back together ....


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

I sent the guy a message asking why he thought it was cracked or seized. If it did anything when you pull on the rope or press the start button. If it does anything that should tell me whether it’s seized or not. If not should Elbe able to get it going unless it’s cracked and oil runs everywhere.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

hopefully he hasn't tried using the electric start. 1 snowblower i picked up with a stuck piston had no teeth left on the electric start and you could see they were freshly broken. you could also just burn up the windings in the starter. these are both usually $50+ mistakes. hopefully it was just stored improperly and it just would not turn when he went and tried using it this year. even then if it was free and fairly new it still may be worth picking up. still likely worth money as parts or you could always try wait and find an engine for it.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Free? Otherwise not worth much.

Take the head off, on top of the piston, put synthetic oil, acetone, ATF, let it soak down for a few days, pound the piston down using a 2x4.


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

I asked the guy a few questions. He waited all day to tell me it was already gone. Someone else bought it. Probably a good thing. Sounds like it would have been a headache.


----------

